# Hello Folks



## napoleond (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya Everybody,
I stumbled upon this forum when looking for information about ETC Expression 3 macro programming. I promptly started shirking my duties and spent (mumble) hours on the site. I am thrilled about, not only, the amount of information available here, but also the way the community helps those who are just starting out. 

I've been a TD at a non-profit theatre for 16 years and I wish I would have known about this site YEARS ago. I'm very excited to join the community.

That said, If you're interested in seeing a (stilted) version of me in action check out The Bituminous Coal Queens of Pennsylvania. Patricia Heaton (Everybody Loves Raymond) produced the documentary. It's a wonderful  snapshot of an overworked theatre employee dealing with beauty queens.

Thanks again for this great resource.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome napoleond; and since you brought it up, for me the standard ones are:

M1=Channel Check Backwards (Last) [at 00 minus full]
M2=Channel Check Forwards (Next) [at 00 plus full]
M3=
M4=
M5=REC DSK [rel rel rel setup 3 enter 1 enter enter stage]
M*6=Load from Disk [rel rel rel setup 3 enter 2 enter enter stage]

Loading a show from disk is/can be dangerous, thus it requires extra steps so it won't be triggered accidentally. 

Others are, of course, show dependent, but may include:
Enable SMPTE, Disable SMPTE, Lamp ON MLs, Lamp off MLs, Begin automated channel check, various sub bumps ON/off, end of night shutdown, etc.

From 1996 until just recently, the Volcano at the Mirage Hotel in Las Vegas was run from an Expression 2x triggering all show control functions with extensive use of macros and astronomical clock. It even told the PLC to shoot the flames, which the PLC would do only if it approved of the command, (all safety conditions met).

For more macro fun, see here: Expression Macros.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to Controlbooth,

Home of the cbwiki and our fantastic archive of previous posts, don't forget the search bar as if you think we might have convered it we just might have, if not a fresh new post or a bump to an old thread can always be helpful


----------

